# Upcoming Dynamic Gun Training Events



## NTTG2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Northeast Tactical Training Group LLC*​
_*We understand in today's market it is extremely tough to train given the rise in ammunition costs.

At NTTG we exceed the standard the dynamic gun training and want to provide an affordable training experience.*_

*We have the advantage of providing the ammunition for course allotment only to our students at a VERYaffordable cost. Ammunition costs may vary slightly depending on the type of ammunition we get for the month, but we will always provide ammunition at an affordable cost to our students.

Do not short yourself on training because of ammo costs. These are certificate courses and are write offs for all LEO's.

Upcoming Training Events: 

*
*Dynamic Carbine 2.0 *
5/4/2013
Time: 0900 
Loc: Sippican Rod and Gun, 215 Dexter Lane, Rochester MA
*Course Cost: **$250.00*
Ammo: 5.56 PMC Green Tip 62 gr ($200/400rnds)

*Pistol 1.0*5/11/2013
Time: 0900
Location: Sippican Rod and Gun, 215 Dexter lane, Rochester MA
*Course Cost:* *$175.00*
Ammo Cost: .9mm ($160/400rnds) .40Cal ($200/400rnds) .45($250/400rnds)

*Advanced Pistol 2.0 
*6/15/2013
Location: Sippican Rod and Gun Club, 215 Dexter Lane, Rochester MA
Time: 0900*Course Cost:$200.00*Ammo Cost: .9mm ($160/400rnds) .40Cal ($200/400rnds) .45($250/400rnds)


*For more detailed information or to register for you seat please email or contact us at: *
Northeast Tactical Training Group LLC.
[email protected]
857 264-0268​


----------

